# Help! Severum not well :( red spot on face



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ive had this gold Severum for a few years and for the past 2 weeks or so she has not been looking well, her appetite is non existent. Color a little off and i have just noticed a sore on her face  Please if anyone knows whats going on and how i can make her better, i would really appreciate any advice!

Thank you!


----------

